# Onions vs. Shallots



## sassy (Feb 16, 2006)

Can shallots be used in place of onions and, if so, to what ratio? For example, if my recipe calls for 1C yellow onions, can I use 1C shallots instead?  I have a new turkey meatloaf recipe that I really want to try  but one of the guests doesn't like onions. Should I make something else or substitute w/shallots?


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes you can. It won't taste exactly the same, but that will still work. Shallots are more of a cross between onion and garlic with a mild flavor. They are generally much more expensive than onions though.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

By the way, Welcome to the site


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

i like shallots better than onions


----------



## scott123 (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't sub 1 cup shallots for 1 cup onions.  They're quite a bit more potent. My best guess would be 1/3 C. shallots, but if you want to err on the generous side, go with a 1/2 C.  No more than that, though.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 16, 2006)

If your guest doesnt like onions, chances are they wont like shallots either. Is there a way you could tailor the recipe so that it doesnt have either? Or perhaps you could make a "mini" meatloaf on the side (in a small ramakin or something) without onions for the person who doesnt like them. 

...or you could just tell them to pick the onion bits out. hehe


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> *If your guest doesnt like onions, chances are they wont like shallots either. *Is there a way you could tailor the recipe so that it doesnt have either? Or perhaps you could make a "mini" meatloaf on the side (in a small ramakin or something) without onions for the person who doesnt like them.
> 
> ...or you could just tell them to pick the onion bits out. hehe


 

Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  Shallots taste a lot like onions.  If it's the texture they don't like, you can puree the oinio up or use onion powder.

If it's the taste, maybe cut way back, leave em out or fool them with onion powder.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree, would not substitiute shallots for onions one-for-one.

But shallots, if anything, seem to have more of a crunch, and onion flavor, than onions, and some people just don't like the texture of bits of veggies in their food.

Like most of you I love all of that.

Then, and we have two  bils to prove it, some people will not eat anything they did not taste after after the age of five.

I have no idea why this person does not like onions, or how difficult he/she is to feed, but agree with grumblebee that you can make a little meat loaf, sans onions, on the side.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 16, 2006)

I view sjhallots as milder with a slight garllic hint.  But both have a crunch.  cooking them first then adding to the meat mix will guarantee them to be soft, or just juice an onin and use its juice in the recipe without the fleash, or use onion powder.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2006)

You could always chop them fairly small and caramelize them before you add them to the recipe - sure makes them sweeter and doesn't have that "onion" flavor.


----------



## LeeAnn (Feb 17, 2006)

My middle daughter does not like the onion texture, and says she does like the taste, I just chop them up very fine and she doesn't complain much at all.  I like the idea of making a separate little meatloaf, if it's not too much trouble, maybe making them all mini-loaves would not make that guest's meal stand out.


----------



## Constance (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't like onions in my meatloaf either, although I do sometimes use the old Ann Landers Meatloaf with onion soup mix. 
I make a good meatloaf using spaghetti sauce for seasoning.

Italian Meatloaf

3 lb ground chuck
2 cups spaghetti sauce, divided
1-1/2 sleeves crushed saltines
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 tbl Worchestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Reserve 1/2 cup spaghetti sauce. In large bowl, mix remaining ingredients thoroughly. Place in large casserole dish and pat firmly into a round loaf.
Cover and cook in microwave on med-high for 15 minutes. Remove lid, discard any drippings, and spread remaing sauce on top of loaf. Cook, uncoverd, on high for 10 more minutes. Check temperature with meat thermometer if in doubt. Tent with foil and let stand 10 minutes.

You can also use the traditional method of cooking at 350 degrees in the oven, covered for 45 minutes, then top with sauce and bake uncovered for the last 15 minutes. (This cooking time is approximate...depends on how thick your loaf is...use your trusty meat thermometer.) Again, let it stand 10 minutes or so.
If you do cook your meatloaf in the oven, you may as well throw in some baked potatoes or a dish of macaroni while you have the stove on.

Whatever recipe you use, just remember not to overcook the meat. Your meatloaf will continue to cook after you get it out, and you don't want it to be dry.


----------



## Claire (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, dearie me!  If a guest doesn't like onions I'm likely to call in for pizza, because cooking is pointless!  I doubt there is anything I cook that doesn't have onions; that is how I was raised.  Chives, green onions, shallots, scallions, leeks, red, yellow, white, Vidalia/WallaWalla/Maui, you name it.  The only savory dish I don't put some form of onions in is a couple of garlic dishes.  I chime in with everyone else; chop them fine and sautee them until soft if it is a texture thing.  Funny; I find shallots milder than regular onions and use them when I want a delicate touch.


----------



## licia (Feb 18, 2006)

I suppose I'm not being nice, but I don't ask anyone how they like a dish. I've had some that said they didn't like onions in something, another didn't like peppers in something. If I make some the way they say they like it, they still eat some of the rest, so I say "let them pick it out". I have a friend who said she didn't like onions in black bean soup.  When I made it she really enjoyed it and makes it herself now - with onions. If someone has a dietary problem with something, that is entirely diffferent, but if someone is too picky, they can eat somewhere else. I suppose I feel this way because we were always taught to only say nice things about the food. I certainly don't like to hear an adult behave like a spoiled child about food. There are too many different foods to make an issue over one.


----------



## Essie (Feb 19, 2006)

When I want the onion flavor, but not the texture, I grate the onion. You don't fnd any pieces of onion which make my dh very happy.


----------



## auzzi (Feb 23, 2006)

Isn't this interesting? the presumption that we all are speaking about the same type of onion....

A shallot to me {Australian] is the immature version of a spring onion that has not developed the swollen white bulb.

I had to do a quick Graphics Search to pull up a photo of your "shallot"

_shallots are shaped like small brown onions with papery brown skins._
{Cook's Thesaurus}

_green onion  = scallion = bunching onion = _*shallot (in Australia)*_ = spring onion (in Britain) = Chinese onion = stone leek = cibol_ 
{Cook's Thesaurus}


----------



## jap1148 (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't it funny how we just take our cooking and food terms for granted and think everyone knows what we mean?  Makes me look at the bigger picture  lol


----------



## AlexR (Feb 27, 2006)

Shallots and onions are pretty different animals.
It's not just a question of intensity of flavor, but of the flavour itself.

Furthermore, there is obviously more than one type of onion, or of shallot for that matter.

On the whole, shallots have a sharper taste than onion, with a bitterness on the end.
There are two types of shallots where I live. The rarer variety is the gray shallot, which is smaller and more potent, with a thicker skin.

One of the greatest, but simplest dishes in the world is bavette à l'échalote. This consists of hanger steak sereved with onions gently fried in butter.

I also find that shallots have a more assertive taste with lots of salads and are particularly good with tomatoes because they counteract their sweetness.

Just divine.
Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Billdolfski (Feb 27, 2006)

I've only messed with shallots once and they tasted remarkably... like onions.  I had read they were milder but the one I had wasn't so much.


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2006)

I have always found shallots much more mild and delicate in flavor than onions. Of course like others have mentions there are so many different varieties of both that comparing them is like comparing...onions to shallots


----------



## Claire (Mar 1, 2006)

licia, I'm with you.  If someone ever cmes to my home, eats my food and then has the nerve to criticise it, they  probably are not returning.  I cannot imagine a person not liking onions.  But I do NOT go out of my way to cook for fussy eaters.  I can do diabetes, diverticulitis, vegetarian of all sorts (to include vegan).  I can do Jewish (but not real kosher), and Moslem.  But at my table, in my house, fussy eating isn't tolerated.  If you don't want to eat it, pick it out and put it aside and keep your mouth shut.  My observation is that the fussy eaters never seem to actually host a get-together.


----------



## sassy (Mar 1, 2006)

My son-in-law is the one who does not like onions - if it had been anyone else I would not have cared. I actually ended up making the turkey meatloaf WITH the onions and chopped them very fine.  It was a success - he loved it - you couldn't even see the onions.  All was good


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 1, 2006)

My daughter's boyfriend dislikes onions, mushrooms, olives, and I'm not sure what else. It's no picnic cooking for him as these are ingredients I use regularly.


----------



## Billdolfski (Mar 1, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> licia, I'm with you. If someone ever cmes to my home, eats my food and then has the nerve to criticise it, they probably are not returning. I cannot imagine a person not liking onions. But I do NOT go out of my way to cook for fussy eaters. I can do diabetes, diverticulitis, vegetarian of all sorts (to include vegan). I can do Jewish (but not real kosher), and Moslem. But at my table, in my house, fussy eating isn't tolerated. If you don't want to eat it, pick it out and put it aside and keep your mouth shut. My observation is that the fussy eaters never seem to actually host a get-together.



Haha, your post seemed a little cold hearted and not very host like until I read the very last statement.  I think you might be onto something there.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 2, 2006)

If you're just needing a little bit of shallot for  a sauce, I'd recommend Penzey's dried shallots.  They reconstitute beautifully, and are much more economical and convenient than running out to buy a fresh shallot at the last minute!


----------

